# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  My new pyxie or pixie lol

## Dabrute

Does anybody know how I could sex this? Do they all have that lump in their back? How old does it look? The set up with have things added over time lol I will update!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Male Dwarf Pyxi Frog. Not sure of age, but you definitely need to put some weight on that guy.

----------


## Carlos

Agree with Colleen/Jerrod in that the frog looks malnourished.  Those protruding hips could also represent malformed bones due to Metabolic Bone Disease (MBD).  Recommend feeding Night Crawlers alternating with gut loaded crickets the frog will eat in 10-15 minutes or until it looses interest.  Dust food with CA 2x and vitamins 1x a week on alternate days too.  Good luck  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## GRABibus

omg, yes.
Give him a mice now !

----------


## Dabrute

Omg! I got it him the reptile expo today and it was 40 bucks! Dude had it labeled as a giant African bullfrog. I only have Dubia roaches I feed my lizard. Please advise

----------


## Dabrute

I'm also new to the frog world!

----------


## GRABibus

You have to feed him with high level of protein and some calcium.
Give him for example 5 adult Dubia roaches and dust 1 of them with calcium + vit D3.
You should feed him 3 times per week with Dubia roaches, locusts, nightcrawlers (Best of the best for big frogs) until he recovers normal weight. Dust with calcium + vit D3 one or two preys per week during one month.

You can feed him with your lizard also => JOKE !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dabrute

> You have to feed him with high level of protein and some calcium.
> Give him for example 5 adult Dubia roaches and dust 1 of them with calcium + vit D3.
> You should feed him 3 times per week with Dubia roaches, locusts, nightcrawlers (Best of the best for big frogs) until he recovers normal weight. Dust with calcium + vit D3 one or two preys per week during one month.
> 
> You can feed him with your lizard also => JOKE !


awesome!  this is why i took the pic with the date stamp..i will follow up in a couple of weeks to a month with new pics.

----------


## Carlos

> I'm also new to the frog world!


There you go:  Frog Forum - African Bullfrog - Pyxicephalus adspersus - Care and Breeding.  Read and heed  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Locascio

Nice looking frog.

----------


## Herpguy

Let me guess, you got it from outback reptiles?

----------


## Locascio

> Let me guess, you got it from outback reptiles?


youve seen this frog befor?

----------


## Dabrute

> Let me guess, you got it from outback reptiles?


OH SHYT!  I just looked..lol YEP! Then when i went back they dropped the price to 15 bucks. they had 1 more left.

----------


## Dabrute

I'm about to email them!

----------


## Carlos

How is the frog doing?  First week or two in your care will determine lot's about the future of this improperly cared for animal.  At this time recommend dedicate your energy to helping frog and learning as much as you can from experience, so it does not happen to you again.  It's better to pay regular price for a healthy animal, than get a malnourished or sick one for sale price  :Frog Surprise:  .  

We should all learn that no matter how much we want an animal, if seller is not caring for them properly it's time to walk away.  Buying them because of desire or pity will only keep the seller business afloat and the abuse on other animals that replace it will continue  :Frown:  .  Good luck  :Frog Smile:  !

----------



----------


## Dabrute

> How is the frog doing?  First week or two in your care will determine lot's about the future of this improperly cared for animal.  At this time recommend dedicate your energy to helping frog and learning as much as you can from experience, so it does not happen to you again.  It's better to pay regular price for a healthy animal, than get a malnourished or sick one for sale price  .  
> 
> We should all learn that no matter how much we want an animal, if seller is not caring for them properly it's time to walk away.  Buying them because of desire or pity will only keep the seller business afloat and the abuse on other animals that replace it will continue  .  Good luck  !


good lol
Eating and buried lol but what would consider regular price? They had bigger and healthier ones there, but I wanted a smaller one. But lesson learned. I'm going to go buy some baby mice later, to help fatten it up.

----------


## Dabrute

Remember folks I'm new to this lol I'm sure the frog will be fine. I'll do as much as I can to get it healthier.

----------


## Herpguy

Outback reptiles has a history of being less than caring about properly identifying animals, specifically African bullfrogs.  I saw these frogs up for sale a few weeks ago and emailed him telling him they were not giants.  I remember about 10 years ago at a show asking if he had dewormed the pile of WC uromastyx he was selling.  His response was "They all have parasites, you just need to let them get used to them."  That statement should pretty much sum up their business practice.

----------


## Dabrute

> Outback reptiles has a history of being less than caring about properly identifying animals, specifically African bullfrogs.  I saw these frogs up for sale a few weeks ago and emailed him telling him they were not giants.  I remember about 10 years ago at a show asking if he had dewormed the pile of WC uromastyx he was selling.  His response was "They all have parasites, you just need to let them get used to them."  That statement should pretty much sum up their business practice.


Wow! Nothing I can do now. This frog better get big and fat like the adults I saw. Or  going there personally.

----------


## jfw60

Find a good vet familiar with amphibians and bring a couple stool samples.

----------


## Dabrute

> Find a good vet familiar with amphibians and bring a couple stool samples.


so this does look like an African bullfrog? And how much would that run to give sample? I'm fine with the frog.

----------


## jfw60

It depends on the depends on the vet but generally it's around 30 bucks a lab, ask around though because there's a Dr. Frye whom you can send labs to him for a flat fee. Ask around on the forum everyone here knows and may have used him on the past. Not to worry you, but that frog is emaciated, he should be somewhat more rotund and certainly no skeletal formations should be readily observable I.e. his back bone and hind legs. Always quarantine and treat new specimens, I learned this the hard way and lost all of my 8 dart frogs.  Good luck

----------


## Dabrute

> It depends on the depends on the vet but generally it's around 30 bucks a lab, ask around though because there's a Dr. Frye whom you can send labs to him for a flat fee. Ask around on the forum everyone here knows and may have used him on the past. Not to worry you, but that frog is emaciated, he should be somewhat more rotund and certainly no skeletal formations should be readily observable I.e. his back bone and hind legs. Always quarantine and treat new specimens, I learned this the hard way and lost all of my 8 dart frogs.  Good luck


Cool! Thanks!

----------


## Dabrute

just got a small tub to feed him in..he ate 1 roach and the rest are just running around, should I force feed?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> just got a small tub to feed him in..he ate 1 roach and the rest are just running around, should I force feed?


No don't force feed yet. You should buy some Fluker's Repta Boost just incase. Have you tried feeding him Night Crawlers yet?

----------


## Dabrute

> No don't force feed yet. You should buy some Fluker's Repta Boost just incase. Have you tried feeding him Night Crawlers yet?


not yet..im going to buy some tomorrow

----------


## Dabrute

ok i have been feeding him dubia roaches! these are the updated pics....look at the date.

----------


## Dabrute

Again..they stated this was a giant african pixie frog! Only time will tell also you guys think it's a male?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Again..they started this was a giant african pixie frog! Only time will tell also you guys think it's a male?


Its a male, but it isn't a Giant(_Pyxicephalus adspersus_).

----------


## habeeb

looks male to me as well...and A LOT healtheir than when u first got him  :Big Grin:  but its not a Adspersus...looks Edlius

----------


## Dabrute

> looks male to me as well...and A LOT healtheir than when u first got him  but its not a Adspersus...looks Edlius


all this frog talk lol i got him fat...but what the difference? so they lied huh?  I'm sure it will still get big right?

----------


## habeeb

it doesnt look to be a dwarf Edulis so it can still get pretty big....here is a member on here that has a pretty nice big Edulis View Profile: Daniel L - Frog Forum but there is a lot of difference once u get to know both species

----------


## habeeb

oops acutally his pixie is a Mozambicus

----------


## Dabrute

so nobody is really sure? lol im about to call outbackreptiles and cuss them out!

----------


## habeeb

its gonna be hard to really tell what it is exactly but i know for sure its not a P. Aspersus

----------


## Dabrute

> its gonna be hard to really tell what it is exactly but i know for sure its not a P. Aspersus


where are pics of the different types of pixies?

----------


## habeeb

African Bullfrog, Pyxicephalus edulis this is what a Edulis looks like..

Frog Forum - African Bullfrog - Pyxicephalus adspersus - Care and Breeding you will find pics of the Giant Adspersus in this

Dwarf Pixie Frog | Reptile Outpost and dwarfs look like this

----------


## Dabrute

This is the frog they had there and i remember the marks on it. I'm assuming mine is the same.

kingsnake.com Classifieds: IMPORTED SUB-ADULT GIANT PIXI FROGS!

----------


## Dabrute

this is the one i got...they look just alike..but of course it was 40 bucks at the expo

kingsnake.com Classifieds: W.C ADULT GIANT PIXI FROG : FRESH NEW BLOODLINE!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Here the article in this thread explains the different species of Pyxicephalus.

http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...us-status.html

----------


## Dabrute

> Here the article in this thread explains the different species of Pyxicephalus.
> 
> http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...us-status.html


thanks

----------


## Dabrute

any other feedback?

----------


## pyxieBob

Pyxi.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Pyxi.


Lol! Funny Bobby.

----------


## Dabrute

OK NOW WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK? LOL

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

It looks much better, but it is definitely not a Giant. Its a Dwarf.

Don't move him around so much during feeding and he will eat more. Last video you kind of slapped him to turn him around and this kind of rough handling can stress the frog out. That is the last thing you want to do. When feeding him he will eat more if you just place him in with the food and watch without touching him. Of course you can guide the roaches to him and he won't stress over that.

Get him some Night Crawlers to eat. He should really like those. You can get DMF brand at Wal Mart and they are safe to feed him.

He will get bigger, but don't expect much over 5.5" to 6". Some do reach 7", but its rare in captivity. Give him a varied diet and he will grow fast and be healthy. Definitely looks much better than when you first got him. Good work.

----------


## Dabrute

> It looks much better, but it is definitely not a Giant. Its a Dwarf.
> 
> Don't move him around so much during feeding and he will eat more. Last video you kind of slapped him to turn him around and this kind of rough handling can stress the frog out. That is the last thing you want to do. When feeding him he will eat more if you just place him in with the food and watch without touching him. Of course you can guide the roaches to him and he won't stress over that.
> 
> Get him some Night Crawlers to eat. He should really like those. You can get EMF brand at Wal Mart and they are safe to feed him.
> 
> He will get bigger, but don't expect much over 5.5" to 6". Some do reach 7", but its rare in captivity. Give him a varied diet and he will grow fast and be healthy. Definitely looks much better than when you first got him. Good work.


yeah  lol i have big fingers i didnt slap him hard . but i understand. So this is a dwarf huh?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> yeah  lol i have big fingers i didnt slap him hard . but i understand. So this is a dwarf huh?


Yes, but he will still reach a pretty good size so you will have a decent sized frog, but he won't get the size of a Giant. I recently purchased a baby Giant and if you look at my thread you will see the difference between the two even if mine is only a little over a month old.

http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...-i-anyone.html

----------


## Dabrute

> Yes, but he will still reach a pretty good size so you will have a decent sized frog, but he won't get the size of a Giant. I recently purchased a baby Giant and if you look at my thread you will see the difference between the two even if mine is only a little over a month old.
> 
> http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...-i-anyone.html


How much and where did you purchase?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> How much and where did you purchase?


I bought this guy from a local chain store here in Ohio. First one I've ever seen here for sale. I paid $50.00 which is high for a baby, but as I said in your other thread with shipping on an online or order from another breeder it would even out to around the same cost.

----------


## Dabrute

So I EMAILED outback and this is the response, i'm sure he will read this topic:

What a terrific way to start dialogue.  A simple "Hey my name is ...  I purchased a frog from you at a reptile show and these are my concerns." would have been a more appropriate beginning.  I will answer your questions to the best of my ability.  

I very briefly skimmed through the forum and I can say one thing for certain.  I would NEVER say that an animal would get used to parasites so please tell whomever stated that the I will not tolerate the slander.  I never respond to forums as I feel there should be culpability for what is posted.

If you were unhappy or had questions why wouldn't you call?  Anyone at my shop would be happy to help you in any way possible.  If there was an error in any way we will fix it.  I do not know where you made your purchase.  We travel to many shows and sell hundreds of animals at each one of them.  It would be difficult to know the exact animal that you purchased but I am happy to try and make you happy if you would just exhibit a little class.  If you feel the need to cuss me out I will give you a list of shows that we attend and we can have some dialogue face to face.  I have no patience for veiled threats on a forum.

I will happily refund your money at the next show for the animal if you are unhappy.  I will happily exchange your animal for another.  I am basically happy to do what is necessary for clients to be happy.  Period.

I can provide you with some insight into the origins of your frog.  That frog was imported from Mozambique.  It was shipped as a Pyxicephalus Adspersus.  Its nice that the people on the frog forum are telling you that there is a Mozambiqus.  As a matter a fact one of them contacted my shop my shop and informed us that the frogs were actually worth $400-$500 each.   Now here is the problem: at this time there are no formally recognized subspecies for that frog.  There were some studies done and a few papers written but by in large they are not scientifically recognized to be distinctly different.  This apparent from how they are shipped and viewed from any number of wildlife agencies.  I have seen many many giant pixie frogs out of Mozambique that are just as big as any giant pixie from South Africa.  If you had asked any questions about the frogs history you would have been told it was from Mozambique.  Unfortunately from your photos I can not tell if you somehow had a Pyxicephalus Edulis mixed in your purchase.  If you did it was by mistake as we had many Adspersus at each show priced for exactly the same amount.  If you can provide me with a shot of the frog from above with a brighter light I should have no problem telling you what it is.  If you would like to speak on the phone please provide mw with a phone number and a good time to call and I will contact you.  Thanks ~ Ian

----------


## Herpguy

He made a good response.  However, it sounds like you started out with unkind words from the get-go.  In the future, it usually works out better if you are polite, no matter what the situation.

----------


## Dabrute

> He made a good response.  However, it sounds like you started out with unkind words from the get-go.  In the future, it usually works out better if you are polite, no matter what the situation.


no he read my response in the thread about cussing them out. lol it wasnt that serious. But you did mention they had a reputation for this. was i wrong?

----------


## Herpguy

Oh okay I see.  I know a similar situation happened a few months back where they were selling the same kind of frogs as giants.  They're not nearly as bad at this as backwater reptiles has been.

----------


## Dabrute

> Oh okay I see.  I know a similar situation happened a few months back where they were selling the same kind of frogs as giants.  They're not nearly as bad at this as backwater reptiles has been.


interesting

----------


## Dabrute

he ate his first live mouse today! it tried to bite at him and his pushed it's face out of the way.

----------


## Dabrute

here comes the cry babies lol let me remove the video.

----------


## SCF

> here comes the cry babies lol let me remove the video.


Is this post referring to me?

----------


## SCF

I own snakes, snakes like rodents. I take swims in my backyard pool FULL of tears daily....lol

----------


## Dabrute

> I own snakes, snakes like rodents. I take swims in my backyard pool FULL of tears daily....lol


lol thanks

----------


## Dabrute

Peep the date! 5/4 when i got him and it's 5/26

----------


## Carlos

Your frog looks much healthier now and has filled up considerable, congrats  :Big Applause:  .  From looking at this pic:  Attachment 53891 and reading thread posts, suspect your frog is a _P. edulis_ from Mozambique.  If you look at pic, will see the tympanum is smaller than the eye and the distance between them is more than 1/2 the eye size.  _P. angusticeps_ are also found in Mozambique; but they do not share those mentioned traits and their odontoids are different from all other African Bullfrogs, being wider than long.

Now is not the time for cussing out sellers or those that make mistakes naming them correctly  :AR15:  .  The genus got revised this year and I'm pretty sure once DNA studies are conducted we might see other changes.  With ABFs being imported from new locations (Mozambique and Tanzania for example); there is a large chance true GABFs (_P. adspersus_) might be accidentally crossed to other species in genus by USA breeders.  Then the hybrids would reach the market as GABFs bringing in more confusion among hobbyists.  Please try and enjoy your frog; you have done a nice job of bringing it into health  :Smile: .

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Dabrute

> Your frog looks much healthier now and has filled up considerable, congrats  .  From looking at this pic:  Attachment 53891 and reading thread posts, suspect your frog is a _P. edulis_ from Mozambique.  If you look at pic, will see the tympanum is smaller than the eye and the distance between them is more than 1/2 the eye size.  _P. angusticeps_ are also found in Mozambique; but they do not share those mentioned traits and their odontoids are different from all other African Bullfrogs, being wider than long.
> 
> Now is not the time for cussing out sellers or those that make mistakes naming them correctly  .  The genus got revised this year and I'm pretty sure once DNA studies are conducted we might see other changes.  With ABFs being imported from new locations (Mozambique and Tanzania for example); there is a large chance true GABFs (_P. adspersus_) might be accidentally crossed to other species in genus by USA breeders.  Then the hybrids would reach the market as GABFs bringing in more confusion among hobbyists.  Please try and enjoy your frog; you have done a nice job of bringing it into health .


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Carlos pretty much said it all. Great job fattening him up!  :Smile:

----------


## Dabrute

> Carlos pretty much said it all. Great job fattening him up!


Thanks! I love you all for helping me! Lol


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thanks! I love you all for helping me! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


You're welcome! That's what we are here for.  :Smile:

----------


## Dabrute

updated

----------


## DeeDub

Good thread Dabrute.  Nice vids too. You crack me up. You've done well getting him back to weight.  

-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------



----------


## Dabrute

> Good thread Dabrute.  Nice vids too. You crack me up. You've done well getting him back to weight.  
> 
> -----------------
> Thanks
> DW


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## Dabrute

6/16/13

----------


## Dabrute



----------

